# Wago 750-880 startet Anruf auf Fritz-Box



## König777 (17 Mai 2019)

Hallo,

würde gerne von meiner 750-880 einen internen Anruf über eine Fritzbox 7330 auslösen. Erfasse meine Türklingel über die SPS. Nun hätte ich gerne die Möglichkeit bei Bedarf über mein Fritzfon einen Anruf auszulösen wenn jemand an der Haustür klingelt. Das ganze sollte über eine bestehende LAN Verbindung angestoßen werden. Hat das schon jemand realisiert und ist dies überhaupt möglich. 
Vielleicht gibt es verschiedene Ansatzmöglichkeiten. Meine Kenntnisse in Programmierung und Protokolle mit anderen Geräten sind leider beschränkt. Über aufgezeigte Möglichkeiten wäre ich Dankbar.

Gruß König


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (17 Mai 2019)

Hallo,

So out of the Box denke ich fast nicht. 
Möglichkeit 1 (nicht geprüft) Umweg über Raspi+IOBrocker oder NodeRed. 
Möglichkeit 2 mal das Thema Fritzbox AT Befehle. 
Möglichkeit 3 ich weiß nicht ob die Fritzbox das kann. Wenn eine AB Schnittstelle kurzgeschlossen wird das weiter zu geben. Ist dann zwar nicht über LAN aber es wäre eine Möglichkeit das deine PLC so den Anruf weiter gibt. 
Möglichkeit 4 evtl. ist CLI ein Möglichkeit. Aber denke da wirst du viel basteln müssen.
Möglichkeit 5 Vielleicht gibt es eine Möglichkeit das per JSON zu lösen. 
Sind zwar alles keine fertigen Lösungen aber evtl. findest du hier einen Ansatz.


----------



## thomass5 (17 Mai 2019)

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/AVM-Fritzbox-Tuerklingel-Integration-mit-Akku-4134842.html

https://www.heise.de/select/ct/2018/17/1534215254552977


Wie wäre es mit dieser Idee? Hab ich momentan mit Netzteil am laufen...


----------

